# Phragmipedium Waunakee Sunset



## Jaljala (Nov 9, 2016)

I love sunsets :drool:
Got this plant as a seedling last January from FV gardens, they always have great plants, young but very healthy. I can't wait to see the fischerii I got from them too!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 9, 2016)

Love that color. Nicely photographed.


----------



## JAB (Nov 10, 2016)

Sharp!


----------



## trdyl (Nov 10, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 11, 2016)

Ok, I have to say it. Looks like a Phrag. Jersey to me.


----------



## e-spice (Nov 11, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Ok, I have to say it. Looks like a Phrag. Jersey to me.



Very nice and beautifully photographed, but I do agree with Eric, it looks like the tag is wrong.


----------



## Jaljala (Nov 11, 2016)

Thank you Eric and e-spice for your input!
I looked it up and you are most certainly right . I will
contact the seller for his opinion. I've always been very happy with their plants, so I am sure it would be a genuine tag error.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 11, 2016)

That happens.


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 11, 2016)

Waunakee Sunset is Barbara LeAnn x besseae, right?

Maybe it is (Barbara LeAnn x Jersey) or (Barbara LeAnn x dalessandroi)... If so, some people could say it is a true WS...


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 11, 2016)

Looks like straight besseae or Jersey, but definitely not Waunakee Sunset.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 11, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Ok, I have to say it. Looks like a Phrag. Jersey to me.



When I first saw this flower, I thought it didn't look like any of mine, but I didn't say anything. I came back to this thread so I could post that I didn't think it is Waunakee Sunset. I was wondering about Jersey, also.


----------



## raymond (Nov 12, 2016)

nice


----------



## John M (Nov 13, 2016)

Really beautiful! But, I agree with the others. Not a W.S. There's no fischeri in that. I too think it's either pure besseae, or Jersey.


----------



## Jaljala (Nov 13, 2016)

Thank you all. I'll put a ? on the tag then...


----------



## NYEric (Nov 13, 2016)

Jersey.


----------



## Jaljala (Nov 13, 2016)

will do, Eric!
Damn, now I have to find a real Waunakee Sunset!!! :evil:


----------



## John M (Nov 14, 2016)

Why are you so sure it's a Jersey, Eric?


----------



## NYEric (Nov 14, 2016)

The shape is not besseae but more dalessandroi. I don't know about nbs dalessandroi but Tom has god sized Jerseys. BTW,Waunakee Sunset is not that common, try looking up photos.


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 14, 2016)

NYEric said:


> The shape is not besseae but more dalessandroi. I don't know about nbs dalessandroi but Tom has god sized Jerseys. BTW,Waunakee Sunset is not that common, try looking up photos.



We used to think about Jersey when we see something looking in between straight besseae and straight dalessandroi... but there could be (Jersey) x dalessandroi or (Jersey x besseae) too... Or other combinaison.... I am right?


----------



## NYEric (Nov 14, 2016)

Could be; but why would you want to???


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 14, 2016)

NYEric said:


> The shape is not besseae but more dalessandroi. I don't know about nbs dalessandroi but Tom has god sized Jerseys. BTW,Waunakee Sunset is not that common, try looking up photos.



Waunakee Sunset has quite a bit of color variation. I had a bunch of them, but gave most of them away. Or they died.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Nov 15, 2016)

Jaljala said:


> Thank you all. I'll put a ? on the tag then...



Nice flower! 
WS was first registered as Barbara LeAnn x besseae but besseae x Barbara LeAnn will bare the same cross epithet. What is on the tag?


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Nov 15, 2016)

Erythrone said:


> We used to think about Jersey when we see something looking in between straight besseae and straight dalessandroi... but there could be (Jersey) x dalessandroi or (Jersey x besseae) too... Or other combinaison.... I am right?



Yes! I'm agreed with you! As we know, dallessandroì was first considered as besseae and both were crossed and sold as besseae. They could have been Jersey, Samares or Karame too before the recognition of the species status.…

The reason why some ‘’besseae’’ x self can give a wide amount of variation between the two species now… And difficult to really know what they really are! 

In this cross if it is besseae x Barbara LeAnn on is tag? During the manipulation when making a cross it is always possible than some pollen touch the ovary before or during the manipulation and give a % of autogamous self.


----------



## Jaljala (Nov 15, 2016)

Phrag-Plus said:


> Nice flower!
> WS was first registered as Barbara LeAnn x besseae but besseae x Barbara LeAnn will bare the same cross epithet. What is on the tag?



Barbara LeAnn x besseae on the tag


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Nov 15, 2016)

Jaljala said:


> Barbara LeAnn x besseae on the tag



Thanks for the info! If besseae was the pod parent this could have been different outcome… But this clarifies the clue for me it is mislabelled plant….!


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 15, 2016)

Phrag-Plus said:


> Yes! I'm agreed with you! As we know, dallessandroì was first considered as besseae and both were crossed and sold as besseae. They could have been Jersey, Samares or Karame too before the recognition of the species status.…
> 
> The reason why some ‘’besseae’’ x self can give a wide amount of variation between the two species now… And difficult to really know what they really are!
> 
> In this cross if it is besseae x Barbara LeAnn on is tag? During the manipulation when making a cross it is always possible than some pollen touch the ovary before or during the manipulation and give a % of autogamous self.



Merci Jean-Pierre


----------



## NYEric (Nov 15, 2016)

Erythrone said:


> Merci Jean-Pierre :smitten:


Quebecois conspiracy! oke:


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 15, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Quebecois conspiracy! oke:



Of course!!!!


----------



## Jaljala (Nov 15, 2016)

Phrag-Plus said:


> Thanks for the info! If besseae was the pod parent this could have been different outcome… But this clarifies the clue for me it is mislabelled plant….!



Thank you for the explanations.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 15, 2016)

Erythrone said:


> Of course!!!!



Lock the doors JP!!!


----------

